# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Форуму Кришна.ру нужна оплата хостинга!

## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Форуму Кришна.ру срочно нужна оплата хостинга. Примерно 510 руб. в месяц.
Общий размер БД и файлов около 25 Гбайт.

Если до 18 сентября 2020 г. не найдем спонсора, форум будет отключен на неопределенное время.

Пишите мне в ЛС. Либо можете сами перечислить деньги сюда http://www.dandavat.ru/your-support/

Ваш слуга
Лакшмана Прана дас,
администратор форума Кришна.ру

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И только сейчас сообщили? Это уже завтра... 

У меня предложение, чтобы имена спонсоров были на видном месте, 
чтобы пользователи понимали, кому обязаны.

А кто оплачивал хостинг до этого?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Дорогие преданные!
> 
> Форуму Кришна.ру срочно нужна оплата хостинга. Примерно 510 руб. в месяц.
> Общий размер БД и файлов около 25 Гбайт.
> 
> Если до 18 сентября 2020 г. не найдем спонсора, форум будет отключен на неопределенное время.
> 
> Пишите мне в ЛС. Либо можете сами перечислить деньги сюда http://www.dandavat.ru/your-support/
> 
> ...


Не совсем понял, это реквизиты для оплаты сайта дандаватс.ру или нашего форума?

----------


## Aryan

Там номер карты Юрия Викторовича- на нее перечислять?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

До сих пор форум Кришна.ру оплачивал Ядунандана прабху (Юрий Плешаков) - отдел по связям с общественностью ЦОСКР.
Средства он собирал, в том числе, через сайт Дандават.ру. Это официальный сайт ОСО ЦОСКР.

Сейчас там средств нет, поэтому возник вопрос об оплате силами участников форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Хочу поблагодарить преданных за отклик на мой призыв.

В ближайшие дни перенесем форум на новый хостинг, подешевле. Так что, если, вдруг, форум не будет работать, не пугайтесь и зайдите через несколько часов.

----------


## Aryan

Добавить надо бы страничку с реквизитами для поддержки Форума.
Может, и на действующем хостинге можно остаться- все-таки за 10 лет проблем на этом сервере не было.

----------

